# Idle Surge on Cold Start Issue



## Bob5602 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello -

I am having some issues with my Nissan Versa 2007 model. Earlier this year, when starting on my car during the cold winter months first thing in the morning, I noticed my idle would randomly wobble (1k-2.5k) a few times. It was annoying, but I didn't worry about it too much. Over the course of the year, however, the problem seems to have gotten worse. It got to the point where it would fluctuate even more wildly and occasionally stall on a cold start, even during the hot months! I took it into a shop since I had a CEL on anyway, and they replaced my Oxygen sensor. I was hoping it would help the issue, but since the 02 sensor doesn't really do anything on a cold start I wasn't optimistic. Well, now the issue is "better" because it doesn't actually stall even though the RPMs will fluctuate as low as 200/300 (by my eye at least), it still fluctuates on a cold start. 

The issue ONLY happens on a cold start, if I've been driving for a while its usually ok for a few hours. But on a cold start, especially in the mornings or when I head home from work, it happens every time. Not sure what to do about it! Any advice would be helpful.

Marcin


----------

